# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Baykal'a yapılan komplonun gayri resmi tarihi

## bozok

*İşTE BAYKAL’A YAPILAN KOMPLONUN GAYRİ RESMİ TARİHİ



10.5.2010
* 
*Deniz Baykal*, siyasi hayatının kuşkusuz en zor günlerini yaşıyor. 

Kendisi ve CHP’li kadın milletvekiliyle ilgili servis edilen görüntüler, Türkiye’nin bir numaralı gündem maddesi durumunda.

CHP kulislerinde, gizli kamerayla gerçekleştirilen bu komplonun *8 yıl öncesine dayandığı* konuşuluyor. 
Buna göre; komplonun yapılış tarihi, *2002* yılını işaret ediyor. 

Peki, 2002 yılında Türkiye neyi tartışıyordu?

Gelin, filmi Baykal’a yapılan komplonun tarihine, yani 2002 yılına saralım. 

Bakalım, karşımıza neler çıkacak…

*KARGOYLA YOLLANAN SEKS KASETİ*

Tarih: *2002 Mayıs’ının ayının son günleri…
*
*DGM Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nuh Mete Yüksel*’in evine bir paket gönderildi. 

Paketin içinde bir adet VHS video kaseti vardı.

Nuh Mete Yüksel, paketi aldığı anda telefonu çaldı. Arayan kişi; kaseti gönderenlerden biriydi. Kasetin içeriğini belirtti ve Savcı Yüksel’den izlemesini istedi. Daha sonra tekrar arayacağını, söyleyip kapatmak isterken; Nuh Mete Yüksel bağırmaya başladı:

‘*Beni yolumdan kimse çeviremez.*’

Telefon kapandı.

O kasette bulunan 4 dakika 52 saniye uzunluğundaki görüntüler, gizli kamerayla çekilmişti. 

Savcı Nuh Mete Yüksel birkaç gün sonra şu açıklamayı yaptı:

“İçinde gizli kamera görüntülerim olduğu söylenen bir kaset gönderildi bana. Bir odada gizli kamerayla çekilmiş. Bir hanımla görülüyorum. Hanımın görüntüsü de montaj. *O kadar ustalıkla yapmışlar ki, bilgisayar ortamında, ben bile şaşırdım.* Hemen inceleme yaptırdım. Laboratuar çalışmasıyla montaj olduğu ortaya çıktı. Bu şantajcıların yapmak istedikleri beni durdurabilmek.* Bu kaseti izlediğimde ben dahi şaşırdım. üünkü kasetteki kişi bana benziyordu.* Bir kadınla ilişkisi var kasetteki kişinin.”

İzleyen günlerde...

Nuh Mete Yüksel’in telefonu bir daha çaldı. 

Arayanlar, yine kaseti gönderenlerdi. 

Savcı Yüksel’i şu sözlerle tehdit ettiler: 

‘*Senin sesin çok çıkıyor. Bizim istediklerimizi yapacaksın. Yoksa bu kaseti televizyonlarda yayımlatacağız. Senden para istemiyoruz. Günün yaklaşıyor, o gün geldiğinde sana, gerekeni söyleyeceğiz, sen de yapacaksın. Yoksa seni rezil edeceğiz. Savcılıktan edeceğiz*’

Nuh Mete Yüksel, hukuk savaşını başlattı. 

Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Kriminal Daire Başkanlığı, hazırladığı raporda kasetin *montaj olduğunu* açıkladı. 

Kasetteki görüntülerin medyada yer almasına mahkemece yasak getirildi. 

Bu arada Nuh Mete Yüksel hakkında da Adalet Bakanlığı tarafından soruşturma açıldı. 

Soruşturma sonucunda; Yüksel hakkında ‘*kınama’* ve ‘*yer değiştirme*’ cezası verildi. Sonuçta Savcı 

Yüksel, Ankara DGM Cumhuriyet Savcılığı görevinden alınarak, Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcılığı görevine getirildi.

Buraya bir virgül koyalım ve biraz daha geriye gidelim…

*üEV’E GİREN AJAN VE GİZLİ üEKİM*

Tarih: *4 Mayıs 2002
*
Saat: *23.00

**Işık TV*’de, “üzel Haber” başlığı altında bir program yayınlandı. 

Yayınlanan görüntülerde; üağdaş Eğitim Vakfı (üEV) Başkanı *Gülseven Yaşer*’in bir kişiyle yaptığı görüşme vardı. 

Görüntüler gizli kamerayla çekilmişti. 

üEV Başkanı’nın görüştüğü kişi ise, vakfa “*yardım amaçlı*” giren ve “*ajan*” olduğu sonradan anlaşılan bir polisti. 

Gizli çekimleri kendisi yapmış ve o görüntüler montajlanıp televizyon kanallarına servis edilmişti. 

*STV, Kanal 7* ve *Zaman* o günlerde bu olaya genişçe yer verdiler. 

Yayınlanan görüntülerde, üEV’in PKK’lı öğrencilere burs verdiği algısı oluşturulmaya çalışılıyordu. 

Bunun yalan olduğu sonradan kanıtlandı.

Ancak…

3 Haziran 2002 günü üEV binasında polis tarafından arama yapıldı. 

Ve aramada *bir kaset* “ortaya çıktı.”

O kaset, *Savcı Nuh Mete Yüksel’e ait olduğu ileri sürülen seks şantajı kasetiydi.* 

Bakın o günlerde; Savcı Yüksel, dönemin Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Tuncay üzkan’a bu olayla ilgili neler demişti:

“Bu vakıftaki aramadan çok önce bana bu şantajı yapmak istediler. *Ama daha önce üağdaş Eğitim Vakfı’nı katarak olayın yönünü, değerlendirilmesini ve algılamasını değiştirmeye çalışıyorlar.* Bunların yaptıklarını görüyoruz. Yanlarına kalmayacaktır. Bunu yapanları tek tek bulup ortaya çıkartacağım. Bu yolla etkilemeye çalıştıkları davalar yargının şaşmaz terazisinde tartılıyor. Bir Nuh Mete Yüksel’i, üağdaş Eğitim Vakfı’nı yok etmekle ne yapacaklarını sanıyorlar. Biz gideriz Cumhuriyet’e ve Türkiye’ye sahip çıkacak başka savcılar gelir. Türk adaleti bu oyunları, şantajları boşa çıkartır, kimse merak etmesin”

Evet, bundan tam 8 yıl önce Türkiye bu olaylarla çalkalanıyordu. 

*DGM Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nuh Mete Yüksel’e seks şantajı kaseti, komiser rütbeli bir polisin gizli kamera komplosu ve Savcı Yüksel kasetinin üağdaş Eğitim Vakfı’nda “bulunması”…*


*FETHULLAH GüLEN DAVASI*

Peki, neden Savcı Nuh Mete Yüksel ve üEV?

Savcı Yüksel “*Beni yolumdan kimse çeviremez*” açıklamasında ne demek istiyordu?

O yıllarda Nuh Mete Yüksel, açtığı Fethullah Gülen davasıyla çok konuşulan bir isimdi. Cemaatin hedefinde olan Savcı Yüksel, tüm yıpratma kampanyalarına rağmen bu davayı ısrarla takip ediyordu. Ve içine ajan sokulan üağdaş Eğitim Vakfı (üEV) ile vakıf başkanı Gülseven Yaşer de bu davanın müdahillerindendi.

Savcı Yüksel'in o süreçte, hakkında soruşturma yürüttüğü ve iddianame hazırlama safhasında olduğu isimlerden biri de *Recep Tayyip Erdoğan*'dı.

Yazıyı sonlandırmadan, 8 Haziran 2002 tarihli Milliyet gazetesine bir göz atalım. Tuncay üzkan, seks şantajı olayının patlak verdiği günlerde Savcı Yüksel’le görüşmesinde şöyle bir istihbaratı paylaşıyor:

“*Son dönemde evlere gizli kameralar koyup çekimler yapıldığını duyuyorum. şantaj amaçlı bu çekimleri insanların özel yaşamlarını deşifre etmek için kullanıyorlar.*”

Evet, bu bilgi bundan tam 8 yıl öncesine ait. 

Tıpkı tüm bu olaylar gibi…

Yani, CHP Lideri Deniz Baykal’a gerçekleştirilen komplonun yapıldığı iddia edilen zamana…

Başlıkta da belirttiğimiz gibi; *bu yaşananlar Baykal’a yapılan komplonun gayri resmi tarihidir.*


*Barış Pehlivan
*Odatv.com

----------

